# Gaetano Castrovilli



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Centrocampista italiano classe ‘97, cresciuto nelle giovanili del Bari e da due anni di proprietà della Fiorentina. Castrovilli, dopo due stagioni a farsi le ossa in B alla Cremonese, si è immediatamente imposto come titolare nella Fiorentina in Serie A, affermandosi come una delle rivelazioni dell’avvio di stagione. 
Il giocatore, anche nel difficile periodo che stanno attraversando i viola, è comunque sempre uno dei pochi a salvarsi.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Solo io lo vedo come un giocatorino? Sarebbe il classico pacco da Milan degli ultimi anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Ottobre 2020)

Lui è milanista se non sbaglio, e siamo anche conterranei. 

Continuo a preferirgli Szoboszlai, ma anche con lui si cadrebbe bene, anche se come operazione è più svantaggiosa per prezzo, età ed esperienza(l'ungherese son due anni che gioca titolare in Champions, Castrovilli avrà qualche presenza in nazionale al massimo). 
Sicuramente mi piacciono molto entrambi per come interpretano il ruolo di centrocampista offensivo moderno


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Ottobre 2020)

L'ho visto giocare a Cremona 2 anni, molto forte. Non jho ancora capito in quale ruolo renda meglio, se mezzala o trequartista..


----------



## shevchampions (29 Ottobre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lui è milanista se non sbaglio, e siamo anche conterranei.
> 
> Continuo a preferirgli Szoboszlai, ma anche con lui si cadrebbe bene, anche se come operazione è più svantaggiosa per prezzo, età ed esperienza(l'ungherese son due anni che gioca titolare in Champions, Castrovilli avrà qualche presenza in nazionale al massimo).
> Sicuramente mi piacciono molto entrambi per come interpretano il ruolo di centrocampista offensivo moderno



Dopo l'ultima doppietta i giornali titolavano: "se Milinkovic costa 100 milioni, lui quanti ne vale?". Storia trita e ritrita: o va a scadenza e qualche squadra (Inter o Juve, ad oggi) gli offre uno sproposito di ingaggio, oppure rimane a Firenze, inglesi permettendo.


----------



## Lambro (29 Ottobre 2020)

A me piace, ma solo a prezzi giusti, perchè non è il caso di investirci più di 25 30 milioni, ma vedendo cosa ha dovuto spendere la juve per Chiesa dubito se ne vada per meno di 40.
Se proprio devo scegliere un centrocampista italiano prendo Pellegrini, ma di gente capace di entusiasmare in Italia ce n'è poca in quel ruolo, come detto da altri Szobolay sarebbe stato un grande acquisto, uno con esperienza di Champions e che segna in Champions è uno su cui si può contare a livello di impatto con la nostra maglia e la nostra realtà.


----------



## koti (29 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sembra il solito giocatore italiano ipervalutato, inoltre è una mezzala quindi non ce ne faremmo niente.


----------

